# Anyone from Manchester (or close) fancy that Shellac gig in Brum?



## Part 2 (Aug 28, 2008)

This one I mean

http://www.atpfestival.com/events/atp-uk-concerts/line_up.php?view=1208

I'm thinking of going, just wondered if anyone else is making the trip?


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 28, 2008)

I haven't written off the possibility of going to this as well as the London one. I'll let you know


----------



## aqua (Aug 28, 2008)

if your in town give me a shout and we'll meet for beer


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 28, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> I haven't written off the possibility of going to this as well as the London one. I'll let you know





Checked trains and coaches, better timed than last London gig


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 28, 2008)

aqua said:


> if your in town give me a shout and we'll meet for beer



You should come to the gig - learn about PROPER music


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 28, 2008)

Part2 said:


> Checked trains and coaches, better timed than last London gig



That was a bit of a mess, wasn't it?


----------



## aqua (Aug 28, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> You should come to the gig - learn about PROPER music


I asked bees who it was and he didn't seem too bothered

as for me, I wouldn't know proper music if it bit me on the bum  

I'll just meet you for a beer  (stay at ours if your in town)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 3, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> You should come to the gig - learn about PROPER music



I could be tempted, as seeing Shellac is on my list of things to do, but it'll all depend on funds nearer the time, as I'm utterly skint at the moment.

I imagine it'll sell out though.

Hmmmm.


----------



## nosos (Sep 4, 2008)

How much is it? In principle I'd be well up for it but there's loads of music I want to see between now and christmas...


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 4, 2008)

£20.50 after the booking fee


----------



## nosos (Sep 4, 2008)

Probably too expensive. I'll see how much money I've got once I've bought other tickets.


----------

